# add an application?



## drewdog (Feb 3, 2007)

Under "showcases and extras" there's an option to add an application. Does anyone know of any apps that you can add using this option? 

There seems to be little info on this. Threads asking similar questions are pretty old. I'm guessing this is something they threw in there for future use? I can't find a single thing to use it for.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Only one place I know: http://apps.tv/

You'll have to enter it as an IP address. (Instructions are at the site.)

It's kind of odd that it's phrased that way on the HD menus. On the standard-def menus, it's "Manually add a server...", which is more accurate. You can put in the address of any HMO or HME server here. A given server can offer multiple shares (HMO) or apps (HME).


----------



## mriman (May 16, 2010)

As stated in another reply. A plus I might add is that I could not get this accomplished in HD menu. I forget the exact error or difficulty. Switched to SD menu to add apps then back to HD.


----------



## drewdog (Feb 3, 2007)

risking sounding too novice.... why would i need to add a server? with all the built in features that the premiere has plus things like stream baby... whats left?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Some of the entries you see on the TiVo's menus, like the games, are HME apps that run on servers at tivo.com. TiVo Inc. tells your TiVo where to find these. Then you have HME apps that you run on your own PC, like Streambaby, that use a broadcast announcement over your LAN to let the TiVos know they're there. The third category, then, is third-party apps (not provided by TiVo Inc.) that run on servers outside your LAN (so they can't use a broadcast announcement). These are what "Add an Application"/"Manually add a server" is for. (You can also use it to point to a server within your LAN, but that's generally not necessary.)

Note that these are the only categories -- all HME apps run on remote servers, not on the TiVo itself. The TiVo only handles input and output.

apps.tv isn't what it used to be, but there are still three games there that I consider worthwhile. (One of which I wrote, so I may be biased.) If you want to play them, you'll have to enter the IP address.

mriman, I also noticed a problem with the HD "Add an Application" function back when I first got my Premiere. I hope it's been fixed since then, but I haven't checked.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The apps I have that runs from Tivo through the PC: Streambaby, google maps.

I liked the google maps though.


----------

